# Looking To Purchase Some Tooling



## kennyv (Jul 14, 2015)

*Looking to purchase some tooling like some feedback from the experts.
First a 5” or 6 “ mill vice for PM932 what is best fit ?*

*2nd looking for Quick Change Tool Post Set 5 Holders for a 10x30 lathe* 


Is the BOSTAR AXA Size Quick Change Tool Post Set A pc of junk? 
If so any better alternatives for a reasonable price?

and how bout CDCO machine vises? 

was considering the 6 inch mill vise w/ swivel base . If is crapola just say not worth it get better one. In the past I did buy a few things from CDCO some stuff was ok other stuff I sent back and took loss of shipping …. 


I may just bite the bullet and order the Homge from Quality machine tools 
http://www.machinetoolonline.com/VisesHi...ision.html

But first wanted to know what ya all thought for the Pm 932. 
A 5” or the 6” mill vise . Which would be better fit for mill ? esp considering table Y travel to column?


Back to AXA tool Holders in your opinion what is the quality from junk to stay away to ok good for home use lil better quality ?
*
What is best choice and where would be best price ?
TIA *

BOSTAR AXA Quick Change 
Shars Lathe AXA Wedge Type Quick Change
Phase II AXA Tool Post Set 5 Holders


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jul 14, 2015)

Glad to see you decided to go with the 10x30 instead of the 10x22.

Charles


----------



## kennyv (Jul 14, 2015)

Charles Spencer said:


> Glad to see you decided to go with the 10x30 instead of the 10x22.
> 
> Charles


sure why not ... so u don't think I should go with  a LEBLOND REGAL ENGINE LATHE, 15″ X 60″
http://actionmachinery.com/search-inventory/jv-19977tkck/
  wishfull thinkin tho.......lol...... no room no monies
so how a bouts suggesting  some decent tooling on a limited budget ?


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 14, 2015)

kennyv said:


> sure why not ... so u don't think I should go with a LEBLOND REGAL ENGINE LATHE, 15″ X 60″



No problem, just set in your driveway, and build the shop around it


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 14, 2015)

The AXA Holder is for a lathe with up to a 12 inch swing. The BXA Holder is for 10-15 inch swing lathes. I have a BXA on my 9X20 and experience no problems what-so-ever. I would go with the BXA on your lathe in a heartbeat.

 "Billy G"


----------



## kennyv (Jul 14, 2015)

Bill Gruby said:


> The AXA Holder is for a lathe with up to a 12 inch swing. The BXA Holder is for 10-15 inch swing lathes. I have a BXA on my 9X20 and experience no problems what-so-ever. I would go with the BXA on your lathe in a heartbeat.
> 
> "Billy G"



thanks
what brand is best and least choice ?
is it in this order ?

Phase II
Shars
BOSTAR ,

yea good one Jim ......well I can put the bike in shed  like the Mrs said ,, but that  aint  happening
and Charles they are out of 10x30s not sure when next shipment is coming in ( need to talk w/ Matty )  called to day Nicole was out on errand and helper did not know ..
see  moneys is getting like in the red  real fast .. every time I turn around its 200-$300 here and 200-$400 there ...
already paid shipping 2xs  hate to have to pay again if I decide to wait ..it makes sense  big time  for the $100 for 8 inches ..but now that can be an extra  $350.  decisions decisions . This hobby is getting expensive .. now .if I had some work lined up it would be a done deal ...


----------



## hvontres (Jul 15, 2015)

I got the Phase II set when Enco had a sale and a coupon at the same time. I think it was around the same as the Bostar at the time. I have since bought a couple of oversized 3/4" BXA holders as well as some used older ones and even a genuine Aloris #53. All of them fit the post without issues. I would recommend getting the wedge type over the piston. IIRC, at the time they were even the same price.


----------



## kennyv (Jul 15, 2015)

hvontres said:


> I got the Phase II set when Enco had a sale and a coupon at the same time. I think it was around the same as the Bostar at the time. I have since bought a couple of oversized 3/4" BXA holders as well as some used older ones and even a genuine Aloris #53. All of them fit the post without issues. I would recommend getting the wedge type over the piston. IIRC, at the time they were even the same price.



Yupper  .. what size lathe are yop referring to using the BXA ?
  so the Boster is Ok?  help me out got a mental block are we talking the same Model CDCO sells  or other I saw maybe Griz or shars selling the Bostar  model; ya have link referring to excat price and model ... Lots of these co's sell knock offs  and put Bogus pics ya think you are getting same thing.  Right now  Im  on the fence with  CDCO  stuff had to return something was junk .. I paid shipping he never got back to me I wasn't issued a refund than . I had to chase him down remind him  for 2-3 weeks even sent him tracking #   .. I DONT LIKE BEING YEA YEAED .. I like costumer service  like Matty......  Anways I fig id juts buy an angle plate to get my credit ...  I ra Now if price is right and I have EXACT model I may oder a again otherwise   the Jury is still out with dealing with that guy and his tools.
thanks again  guys

last when you  wedge type you are speaking same as Aloris right?  juts want to clarify I apologize if im mistaken


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 15, 2015)

Kennyv. You might like to take a drive down south jersey , ck out cooks tool and machinery , get the address on yahoo or google . He has all kinds of used tools and machines. I use to go there quite often when I ws able. I remember tons of used tooling and chucks ,vises even lights and machine parts . He started out in an old theater in laurel oaks , I think that's right been forty years ago. In fact he's on eBay too , like fazzios oh go there too all kinds of metal and machines too. Nuts and bolts by the pound there ,stock up it's worth the trip. Saturday's fazzios is open till noon cooks not sure of his hrs,


----------



## hvontres (Jul 15, 2015)

kennyv said:


> Yupper  .. what size lathe are yop referring to using the BXA ?
> so the Boster is Ok?  help me out got a mental block are we talking the same Model CDCO sells  or other I saw maybe Griz or shars selling the Bostar  model; ya have link referring to excat price and model ... Lots of these co's sell knock offs  and put Bogus pics ya think you are getting same thing.  Right now  Im  on the fence with  CDCO  stuff had to return something was junk .. I paid shipping he never got back to me I wasn't issued a refund than . I had to chase him down remind him  for 2-3 weeks even sent him tracking #   .. I DONT LIKE BEING YEA YEAED .. I like costumer service  like Matty......  Anways I fig id juts buy an angle plate to get my credit ...  I ra Now if price is right and I have EXACT model I may oder a again otherwise   the Jury is still out with dealing with that guy and his tools.
> thanks again  guys
> 
> last when you  wedge type you are speaking same as Aloris right?  juts want to clarify I apologize if im mistaken


Looks like they are on sale right now : http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMKANO=394&PMPAGE=8&PARTPG=INLMPA&PMCTLG=01
If you look at the picture in the ad, the top post is the pistion type and the lower one is a wedge. I have a 12" Clausing lathe and the BXA is a perfect fit. I am guessing that the Phase II AXA is of similar build quality. And right now the Phase II is the same price as a Shars. If you can wait a little while, you can usually get a 20% off discount at enco. Unfortunately, you just missed the last one yesterday 

As for the holders, the cheap $15-$20 ones work OK, you might need to replace the set screws if you change bits a lot. And the other possible hassle factor is that the Aloris have inch threads but some of the phase II and other imports use metric. The #7 cutoff holder is a little bit of a mixed bag. It's nice that you don't have to grind in the back rake with the blade angled like that, but it makes moving the blade in and out a bit of a pain, since you need to re-adjust the center height each time. I would up making a holder for an inserted blade and use a regular tool block to hold it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kennyv (Jul 15, 2015)

thanks guys......   yees the Phase 2 is obvuious ok but No one ever answered if the  CDCO  tool holders are plain crapola? and if that is infact the Bostar model?

yes  thanks good reference   Ill look into that CK tool  latter tonight   .  hes like way south Jersey No like almost cape may?


----------



## hvontres (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't know about the CDCO holders, but I have some oversize holders from this place and they work OK:
http://stores.ebay.com/allindustrialtoolsupply/_i.html?_fsub=4582946016
The oversize ones are nice, since they allow you to go one size tool shank over the normal AXA size (5/8 vs 1/2)


----------

